# KRABBY PATTY'S?



## Sowsage (Nov 16, 2019)

My 6 year  old Ryder really likes sponge bob and of course on the show they have krabby Patty's from the "krusty krabs "  well he like salmon pattys so he decided he wanted to use those to make his own version of a "krabby patty " its all him i just coached him through it. Ryder mixed up the pattys and cooked them then assembled them the way he wanted......cheese, tomatoes, lettuce, pickles and tarter sauce.  He did a great job and wanted to post a thead like dad does sometimes. .. here are some pics of his meal. 
	

		
			
		

		
	
























It was a bit of a messy adventure but he did great and im a proud dad, i couldn't be happier knowing that he will learn how to cook things he enjoys and hopefully carry that on to his kids someday! Ryder says thanks for looking!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 16, 2019)

This is awesome.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 16, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> This is awesome.




 pc farmer
  yes it is! He loves to do all the stuff dad does. Im sure there will be a day that changes so im soaking it in as much as i can! Lol!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 16, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> pc farmer
> yes it is! He loves to do all the stuff dad does. Im sure there will be a day that changes so im soaking it in as much as i can! Lol!



No.  Teach him young and he will always be with you wanting to learn.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 16, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> This is awesome.




 pc farmer
  yes it is! He loves to donall the stuff dad does. Im sure there will be a day that changes so im soaking it in as much as i can! Lol!


pc farmer said:


> No.  Teach him young and he will always be with you wanting to learn.


Thats what im going for. I just know ill mis days like this eventually.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 16, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> pc farmer
> yes it is! He loves to donall the stuff dad does. Im sure there will be a day that changes so im soaking it in as much as i can! Lol!
> 
> Thats what im going for. I just know ill mis days like this eventually.




I always followed my dad and my son at 11 still says with me helping farm.   It can happen.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 16, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> I always followed my dad and my son at 11 still says with me helping farm.   It can happen.


Pc thats awesome! Its a great feeling knowing youll pass down things to your kids that they will remember forever.  And even better feeling knowing its the same things that were passed down to you and your own father.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 16, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Pc thats awesome! Its a great feeling knowing youll pass down things to your kids that they will remember forever.  And even better feeling knowing its the same things that were passed down to you and your own father.




Yup.  He will be the 4th generation on the farm.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 16, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Yup.  He will be the 4th generation on the farm.


Nice! Thats what its all about right there!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Hawging It (Nov 17, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> My 6 year  old Ryder really likes sponge bob and of course on the show they have krabby Patty's from the "krusty krabs "  well he like salmon pattys so he decided he wanted to use those to make his own version of a "krabby patty " its all him i just coached him through it. Ryder mixed up the pattys and cooked them then assembled them the way he wanted......cheese, tomatoes, lettuce, pickles and tarter sauce.  He did a great job and wanted to post a thead like dad does sometimes. .. here are some pics of his meal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watch Sponge Bob with my grandson often. I actually think the show is hilarious. It's awesome you spend the quality time with your son.  Patrick, Sponge Bob, Squidward and Mr. Krabs would be proud!! Be careful as Plankton will be after that secret recipe. LOL!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 17, 2019)

Awesome I see a chef in the future of your family. I spend my child hood days in the kitchen too. (not sure I learned much but it was fun) I'll take one of those salmon cakes for sure. The like is for your son.

Warren


----------



## pi guy (Nov 17, 2019)

Great job Ryder!  And way to go Dad in teaching your son how to cook what he wants, even if he hasn't tried it before.  That the best way to learn.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2019)

Great Job, Ryder!!
You're doing Great!!
Watch out for Bears---They love Krabby Patties!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 17, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome I see a chef in the future of your family. I spend my child hood days in the kitchen too. (not sure I learned much but it was fun) I'll take one of those salmon cakes for sure. The like is for your son.
> 
> Warren


Ryder says thanks for the like!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 17, 2019)

pi guy said:


> Great job Ryder!  And way to go Dad in teaching your son how to cook what he wants, even if he hasn't tried it before.  That the best way to learn.


Ryder says thank! And your right. We always let him pick one meal a week and one on the weekend. It keeps him very interested.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 17, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Great Job, Ryder!!
> You're doing Great!!
> Watch out for Bears---They love Krabby Patties!!
> Like.
> ...


Ryder says thanks Bear!


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 17, 2019)

What a wonderful thing to see, looks like you're doing a excellent job of raising that fine looking young man. I'd imagine you'll have a interested partner in the kitchen for quite some time to come. LIKE! RAY


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 17, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> What a wonderful thing to see, looks like you're doing a excellent job of raising that fine looking young man. I'd imagine you'll have a interested partner in the kitchen for quite some time to come. LIKE! RAY


Thanks RAY!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 17, 2019)

Cool!  The kid did great! Way to go dad!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 17, 2019)

yankee2bbq said:


> Cool!  The kid did great! Way to go dad!


Thanks! He did an excellent job!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks for the like Sowsage it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 18, 2019)

fun post!  Like!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 18, 2019)

uncle eddie said:


> fun post!  Like!


Thanks! Ryder enjoyed doing this !


----------

